# Burr removal



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

So I have 2 long coat GSD and these burrs are just brutal. I have been trying to get rid of the plant, but they seem to just randomly appear! We have a 6' privacy fence so I know they are getting them from our yard. We have tried weed killer, yanking the plants up (the are the kind of burrs that are low to the ground, not the tall sprouted ones) and vinegar (was told to try this by a friend). Just need a way to rid of them because picking burrs off of the private parts of my male dogs is not pleasant for either of us! They also always get them in their ears, in between their toes and in their armpits
Also any tips on getting them out of the fur would be greatly appreciated!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I feel your pain but cannot help you. Piper is always getting burrs in her. I cant stand it lol. Her tail is all ratty looking because she will get the big burrs in her and try and rip them out herself. Right now she is small ones in her...ive picked out a few of course but theyre not too many so im not in a rush...Iève learned you just have to live with the burrs. Even burning them wont work...but if anyone else knows of anything to get rid of them im all ears as well.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

See I get check them (well mainly Nikko since the little one isn't outside on his own yet) as soon as they walk in the door. I pick them out right then, if not I tend to get them in my carpet and those things are not pleasant to step on! Also have found them in my clothes when they come out of the dryer  I swear Nikko knows where they are and purposely lays on them!!! Well hopefully winter will kill some of them, and come spring I'll have a landscaper come in (I want to some trees anyways). 
I find brushing them with a nice bristle brush works for the most part


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz ran right into a burr bush a few weeks back and he looked like something out of a horror movie. I ended up cutting them out because they were that bad. He has a longer coat so it was just awful.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to say that baby oil helped get the burrs out of my horses' manes and tails years ago - maybe give that a try?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's like the burrs that we have, normal weed killer will kill it. But it doesn't kill the seeds, so you have to keep up the battle (yearly) until you are able to eradicate them before they go to seed.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Lilie said:


> If it's like the burrs that we have, normal weed killer will kill it. But it doesn't kill the seeds, so you have to keep up the battle (yearly) until you are able to eradicate them before they go to seed.


Thank you Lillie. We just moved into this house in August so I must have missed being able to kill the seeds. Hopefully this spring I will be able to get them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Can't help with getting rid of the plants, if Round-up doesn't work.

To remove them from your dog's coat, get a silicone-based detangling spray like Cowboy Magic or Show Sheen. These should be available at your feed/pet supply store, along with many other types of detangling sprays for dogs. Spray the burr-ridden areas, then brush with a soft slicker. They should come right out.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel your pain. Ozzy doesn't have a long coat but Harry is a Bearded collie! Ugh!!
I agree with the detangler and a slicker brush, thankfully he is patient enough to sit down and let me handle it.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Good thread, I had to get a sticker burr from out of between Hunter's toes on his back foot after his trip to the river the other day. He was patient but was just kinda lookin at me as to say,, "Hey can ya speed it up there buddy? That kinda hurts" Dont have the burrs in the yard at home but the river is going to be a very frequent trip for him. He will get used to it. No way to avoid it out there.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

All these poor dogs and burrs. Hopefully winter will give them all a break from them and come spring I can really attack the plant before they produce a burr. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

